# Teeth grinding ?



## GingersMaMa

Ginger has been making an odd noise ( like she's grinding her teeth ) She's jumping and playing and eating, not acting sick at all :shrug: Anyone have a clue ? :? :? :?


----------



## SkyesRanch

Perfectly normal! My does do it all the time. They also have the tendancy to do this right before kidding. My does do it alot when they are in labor.


----------



## GingersMaMa

Thanks ! I was just wondering, thought something might be wrong with my baby


----------



## KW Farms

Hmm...that's strange. Mine almost never grind their teeth. I had one kid that was sick with cocci a long time ago and became very lethargic and just stood there with it's head hung and grinding it's teeth. I've always thought they do this in times of stress...i've never thought it to be a normal or daily action. Every once in awhile...but rarely i'll hear a kid grind their teeth. Adults...almost never.

How old is Ginger? Has she recently been weaned? 

I'd keep an eye on her and make sure she doesn't start looking sick or anything, but if she's active and looks good then she's probably just fine.


----------



## KW Farms

Also...how often is she doing this?


----------



## GingersMaMa

She's 1yr 6 months and every time I go out to feed she does it.


----------



## SkyesRanch

Mine do it when they are stressed as well but they also do it when they are relaxed. I was sitting out there with mine the other day and they were relaxing in the sun, laid back, and they would yawn and then grind there teeth. 

I don't think it is anything to be worried about if she is eating, drinking, and not acting sick... :thumb:


----------



## GingersMaMa

Thanx ! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms

Ok, so I just looked up teeth grinding in goats just to be sure...and yes... it is NOT normal and is usually a sign of pain or stress.
GingersMaMa. Has she had any cocci preventatives or change in feed? Dewormed?

Here's some information on teeth grinding...maybe some of the signs along with it will help figure out what's up with your girl. I wouldn't be to concerned just yet because it sounds like she's just fine...but better safe then sorry.

http://goat-link.com/content/view/16/81/
6. Teeth grinding is another indication of illness, usually advanced illness when a goat grinds its teeth.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Mine never grind their teeth. CHew their cud yes but no teeth grinding. I would get a temp on her. Sometimes they can mask things well. Has she had any changes in diet? Has she had a fecal done recently?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It is a sigh of stress. Ours NEVER grind their teeth unless they are in destress. We once had a very sick doe and she was grinding her teeth like crazy.


----------



## SkyesRanch

Hmm... That is odd... Mine do it and they are as healthy as they can be. :shrug: :?


----------



## rednose

my baby is 2 weeks old, she lives in the house for now because I am bottle feeding her, she grinds her teeth when she first lays down to sleep. she dosent show signs of sickness. she eats very good, plays and does everything normal.so why does she do this


----------

